# Olive Oil & Baby Oil



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I was wondering if it would be okay for me too add a couple of teaspoons of olive oil to my pit bull's dog food to improve his coat. Also, would it be ok for me to mix baby oil in his shampoo when i bathe him?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk about dogs, but I do that with my horse! He's so shineyyy. Haha.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've always used fish oils. You can get the capsules for people or they have them for dogs in the dog isle but it's a bit more expensive. California Natural makes a nice coat supplement that isn't too expensive, I've used that as well and works great. But, I don't believe that olive oil will hurt. You could probably use 2 tablespoons depending on how big your dog is. 

As for baby oil, just use baby shampoo is you are looking for the softness. Johnson & Johnson's makes one that already has baby oil in it and I think its like $4. I would just make sure that when you shampoo only go in the direction of hair growth. scrubbing in circular motions can irritate the skin.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just feed raw eggs...


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I just feed raw eggs...


i heard raw eggs make dogs sick? and i thought it was odd.

i guess not?


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to feed kaiser raw eggs when he was younger, but I believe he is allergic to them, but I know plenty of people that do feed their dogs raw eggs. I fed them to my lab/rot mix and he was fine with them


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Raw eggs and fish oil is great for a dog's coat - I NEVER thought my Ruby would get a shiny coat and now she does! I also occasionally add olive oil to her food if I'm not feeding fish oil that day... Too much causes the runs, tho.


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

i mix baby oil with hot water and use a wash cloth.. it's good after a bath or in between and gives the coat a nice shine. 

of course the coat is a big indicater of general health, so it's probably good to do the nutritional stuff too.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

i give my dog fish oil.human grade can usually find them at walmart on sale for buy one get one free..Also once a week i give him a raw egg..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I really wouldn't use baby oil on my dogs coat. Sure, it seems like it is gentle because of how it's marketed for human infants.. However a dog's epidermis is different than a humans. Even the gentlest of human products can irritate puppy skin. JMO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I feed Chino 3 times a day... Add flax seed oil to one meal and plain yogurt to another. Then his dinner is plain. His coat is so shiny it hurts my eyes out in the sun LMAO


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I really wouldn't use baby oil on my dogs coat. Sure, it seems like it is gentle because of how it's marketed for human infants.. However a dog's epidermis is different than a humans. Even the gentlest of human products can irritate puppy skin. JMO


That's what I was thinking about the baby oil, but it was JMO as well. 


A dogs coat is a good indicator of their health and if the dog is getting what it needs you shouldn't have to add baby oil to their coats. JMO


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I feed Chino 3 times a day... Add flax seed oil to one meal and plain yogurt to another. Then his dinner is plain. His coat is so shiny it hurts my eyes out in the sun LMAO


i never thought of using flax seed oil. good idea. i love flax seed. everyone thinks im weird bc i put flax seeds in a coffee bean grinder to grind them up, then i add them to my yogurt. they taste best in raspberry flavored yogurt, just something i like


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> A dogs coat is a good indicator of their health and if the dog is getting what it needs you shouldn't have to add baby oil to their coats. JMO


:goodpost: short and sweet!


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I really wouldn't use baby oil on my dogs coat. Sure, it seems like it is gentle because of how it's marketed for human infants.. However a dog's epidermis is different than a humans. Even the gentlest of human products can irritate puppy skin. JMO


StafftDaddy is 100% right! In the Human it is approximately 18-20 cell
layers thick and in the canine the epidermis is only 8-10 cell layers thick. The canine's skin is thicker overall but the epidermis is very thin and susceptible to bacteria if it is stripped away with improper ingredients that are not pH balanced for their skin. So this being said you should never use products that are made for humans or dish soap!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I feed fish oil to my dogs. They get 1-2 fish oil pills per day on average. I have no poo problems, and my black pug is shiny as can be. My EB has some hormonal balding issues, but the areas that have no hairloss are healthy and shiny lol. Lady's hair is so short I don't really notice a shine, but none of my dogs have visible dander (I hate when dogs look all dry and flaky on their coat). I also feed TOTW pacific stream, and the main protein source is fish, so that helps as well. I also add a bit of apple cider vinegar to the dogs' food whenever I refill the dish, and I don't know if it has helped the hair, or it is just a coincidence, but Thrall's hair is coming back in on his sides. Also, since I started the ACV there are much less farts from my crew


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i give max derm caps (fatty acid supplements) he has a beautiful coat to begin with but it seems to help the little bumps on his skin....they lil capsules smell gnarly (as i guess fish oil will)


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Just curious...*

is it possible to give a dog too much fish oil. I give kaiser fish oil caps and use the California natural skin and coat supp...But I think it might be too much lol his BM looked a little oily


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also for any one using fish oil-remember to supplement some vitamin E. The reason being is long term fish oil supplementation MAY decrease vitamin E levels. That is why I use Sea Pet with Vitamin E in it.


----------

